# Villager took wreath off her door



## xamaye_ (May 3, 2020)

I recently gave my villager Poppy a mushroom wreath to put on her front door since it’d suit her! She had it on for about two days before she took it off and never put it back on?
None of my other villagers who I’ve given flower wreaths and door plates to have ever taken theirs off. I’ve heard of this also happening to some people giving their villagers a shell wreath and it get taken off in a few days too. 
I was wondering if maybe seasonal wreaths get taken off of villagers’ front door? If that’s the case that’s such a bummer  

If anyone knows why this happens please let me know!


----------



## Jam86 (May 3, 2020)

this is so weird
my friend made me the mushroom wreath and i then gave it to katt but she never put it up on her door or in her house


----------



## Lumbridge (May 3, 2020)

i'm not sure why you're having this issue  i gave flip a seasonal wreath (bunny day) and he still has it on his door.


----------



## xamaye_ (May 3, 2020)

Opal♡ said:


> this is so weird
> my friend made me the mushroom wreath and i then gave it to katt but she never put it up on her door or in her house


aaah looks like both of us lost what could’ve been a nice decoration for our villager.. it’s reassuring to know that this has happened to other people and their mushroom wreath as well


----------



## cheezu (May 3, 2020)

It seems like villagers will randomly move in and out furniture out of their houses too.
So maybe the same applies to the wreaths on the doors.


----------



## cloudmask (May 3, 2020)

villagers have different likes and dislikes in style, maybe she didn't like the style of the wreath? i know that if you give a villager a clothing item that they don't really like, they won't add it to their rotation and wear it around. maybe it's the same for furniture?


----------



## Megina (May 3, 2020)

Did you happen to complain about her to Isabelle?


----------



## xamaye_ (May 3, 2020)

Lumbridge said:


> i'm not sure why you're having this issue  i gave flip a seasonal wreath (bunny day) and he still has it on his door.


that’s really strange.. thanks for letting me know though! I haven’t heard anything about bunny day wreaths, just mushroom and shell


----------



## Cancoon (May 3, 2020)

It might have to do with whether or not they like it?
I noticed that if I give someone something they don't like, if they have a nice personality they might put it on or something to make it look like they like it and then never use or wear it again. I've never had this happen with wreaths yet though.


----------



## Cadbberry (May 3, 2020)

I have had this occur with furniture, so they wont display it long or rotate items despite us thinking it was a good fit. They have weird tastes sometimes


----------



## xamaye_ (May 3, 2020)

Megina said:


> Did you happen to complain about her to Isabelle?


Nope, didn’t complain about her

	Post automatically merged: May 3, 2020



Cancoon said:


> It might have to do with whether or not they like it?
> I noticed that if I give someone something they don't like, if they have a nice personality they might put it on or something to make it look like they like it and then never use or wear it again. I've never had this happen with wreaths yet though.


hm you might be right about that along with everyone else who’s said this so far, it seems like the most reasonable cause. didn’t know this could happen to wreaths either!


----------



## YueClemes (Jun 10, 2020)

Happened with me too. Bam took off mush wreath like 3 time and Erik took off his ice doorplate like 5 days hung it on his door  Rest with flower still there even Kyle with Shell


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Jun 10, 2020)

cheezu said:


> It seems like villagers will randomly move in and out furniture out of their houses too.
> So maybe the same applies to the wreaths on the doors.



i think this is the case.
add to the fact that they will display furniture styles/colors that is more their preferred style. same as with clothing, they would continuously wear those that they like. meanwhile, won't wear and just display clothing styles they don't favor.


----------



## aloherna (Jun 10, 2020)

I gave Roald a seashell wreath and he had it on for a while and took it off later on, I can’t remember when exactly he took it off but I think it might have been because they have a higher chance of removing seasonal wreaths


----------



## Tehya Faye (Jun 10, 2020)

Annalise still seems fond of the seashell wreath I gave her near the start of June; it doesn't _entirely_ go with her house exterior, but it fits her theme really well. I guess if she's still around after summer ends I'll be able to see if she keeps it or not.


----------



## MelodyRivers (Jun 10, 2020)

I gave Melba Rhonda and Whitney  a shell wreath today and even though they seem to like it none of them put it up


----------



## YueClemes (Jun 10, 2020)

MelodyRivers said:


> I gave Melba Rhonda and Whitney  a shell wreath today and even though they seem to like it none of them put it up


just today? maybe tmr they will xD


----------



## InstantNoodles (Jun 10, 2020)

Is this an issue with the mushroom weath specifically? Because I have also had one of my villagers take it off after just 1 day, but other villagers happily display doorplates and other (non-seasonal) wreaths


----------



## YueClemes (Jun 10, 2020)

janeying12 said:


> Is this an issue with the mushroom weath specifically? Because I have also had one of my villagers take it off after just 1 day, but other villagers happily display doorplates and other (non-seasonal) wreaths


My Bam took Mush Wreath off 3 times already lol But Kyle still keep his Shell Wreath. Erik took off his Ice Wreath too. So i guess base on thier personality like ppl said xD


----------



## Sharksheep (Jun 10, 2020)

I wonder if the wreath are considered seasonal to them. They'll only have it up in the correct season.


----------



## milraen (Jun 10, 2020)

I assumed this happened with seasonal items. During autumn, I gave Erik the mushroom wreath multiple times but he kept taking it down. But all the other wreathes I’ve given which are regular DIYs, the villagers always put them up and keep them up until I give them something to replace it


----------



## YueClemes (Jun 10, 2020)

milraen said:


> I assumed this happened with seasonal items. During autumn, I gave Erik the mushroom wreath multiple times but he kept taking it down. But all the other wreathes I’ve given which are regular DIYs, the villagers always put them up and keep them up until I give them something to replace it


wow thank to you, i almost gift Erik Mushroom Wreath today !!! gonna gift him another one lol


----------



## sunset_succulent (Jun 10, 2020)

mushroom wreaths are seasonal. seasonal furniture never stays up past the designated season.


----------



## Damniel (Jun 10, 2020)

is it fall in your island rn? i believe they only put seasonal wreaths up if its the proper time (I had one villager with a bunny day wreath during the holiday week and she kept it after). If it's not fall, that's probably the issue


----------



## AtomicNyx (Jun 10, 2020)

I'm relatively new to ACNH, so this is definitely something I should keep in mind when I have all my dreamies on my island and start gifting them seasonal items and such!


----------



## Ella:D (Aug 11, 2020)

I actually really want to remove the flower wreath I gave to my first few villagers but im having trouble doing it



xamaye_ said:


> I recently gave my villager Poppy a mushroom wreath to put on her front door since it’d suit her! She had it on for about two days before she took it off and never put it back on?
> None of my other villagers who I’ve given flower wreaths and door plates to have ever taken theirs off. I’ve heard of this also happening to some people giving their villagers a shell wreath and it get taken off in a few days too.
> I was wondering if maybe seasonal wreaths get taken off of villagers’ front door? If that’s the case that’s such a bummer
> 
> If anyone knows why this happens please let me know!


----------



## wanderlust// (Aug 11, 2020)

That’s odd... I gave Sherb a shell wreath and he hasn’t taken it off since!


----------



## Imbri (Aug 12, 2020)

I haven't given any wreaths to my villagers. I used doorplates and those have stayed put. I wonder if it has to do with the seasonal aspect of the wreath.


----------



## deirdresgf (Oct 2, 2020)

this happened to me too but with bob.. i gave him a shell wreath and he took it down like a day after i gave it to him. i gave him another one after he took it down a few days later and he did the same thing again! i guess he just didn't like it.


----------



## sleepydreepy (Oct 2, 2020)

xamaye_ said:


> I recently gave my villager Poppy a mushroom wreath to put on her front door since it’d suit her! She had it on for about two days before she took it off and never put it back on?
> None of my other villagers who I’ve given flower wreaths and door plates to have ever taken theirs off. I’ve heard of this also happening to some people giving their villagers a shell wreath and it get taken off in a few days too.
> I was wondering if maybe seasonal wreaths get taken off of villagers’ front door? If that’s the case that’s such a bummer
> 
> If anyone knows why this happens please let me know!


I've read this is because it is a seasonal item. During November she should display it.  This was the case for Huck on my island- I gave him a seashell wreath that he had up all summer but now that its autumn he just took it down.


----------



## tajikey (Oct 2, 2020)

I only give my villagers blue or gold rose, or natural green mum wreaths. They never take those things down, at least not as far as I can tell.


----------

